# Whos stooting a hoyt



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hoyt vantage x7 30in. draw 70lbs. 65%letoff spot hogg hogg it sight. Trophy taker springsteel 2 rest 28 in. posten stab. easton lightspeed 3d 370gr. 400 spine bohning vanes and nocks tru ball bt gold.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hoyt Vectrix XL 70lb 29in draw, nap smartrest drop away, carter attension henge, sure loc 9 inch bar, lethal weapon head att., easton ace 24 inch front stab and a 10 inch ace back bar, and fatboy 340s. :rock:


----------



## thor0812 (Feb 14, 2008)

Vectrix xl 29 inch draw, 284 [email protected], dropzone rest,Sword apex micro, 4x lens, super peep with yellow 3/64 clarifier, 17oz bee stinger, Beman 9.3 400 spine's with blazers and 100gr nibs(all black of course) Tru fire wrist release


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Vectrix XL 28", 57#, limb driver rest, hogg-it sights, g.t pro 22's w/mini blazers, and going to a tru ball ht for next year. Oh yea and 10" posten up front.


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Check my signature


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Nexus, with 38# medium CM Hoyt limbs, shooting the ever popular Easton Platinum 1913. But, er, for 3D I enjoy using my 1968 Seneca traditional Indian Bow by Indian Sports Manufacturing. And Jazz 1816s.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

2007 Black Proelite XT 2000 55# @28"


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

See Below and add a Copper John Dead Nutz 2 Supreme :darkbeer:


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ultraelite*

07 Ultraelite C2 cams 29" with xt2000 limbs, black riser with camo limbs, limbdriver pro, Sword accusite, winners choice strings in black and yellow, Stan SX2 thumb release, with Victory Xringer HV's.

Soon to be spiral cams again with Bucknasty or H&M strings and in the future, a b-stinger 12" with 14oz


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

I can only afford 1 bow so it's setup for hunting, but I use it for 3D as well. Signature say it all!!


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a camo Ultra Elite and a safari one. Both are 50-60, xt2000's, C2 cams, Spot Hogg's, 12" 17oz b-stingers, Trophy Takers, and I shoot Fatboys.


Hey FiveO, throw up a pic of that camo on black Ultra Elite!


Mark


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

all I can say is read " get serious get Hoyt"!


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Proelite XT3000 29" 70 pounds


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Trykon, fuse strings, drop zone, b- stinger, copper john comp 6 pin 2x lens, line jammers, fletcher 44 release will be the set up for next year 3D


----------



## Katera RB (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoyt Katera #56 27"


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

MBO - 05 Ultra Elite, Green/Black, XT2000, 50-60lbs, 30" Draw, Spirals, TT Steal Spring 2, Sword Titan, 30" Posten, 10" Posten W/ Kicker, Vibekiller, Chappy Boss, Victory X-Ringer HV's

AHC - 05 Ultra Elite, Camo, XT2000, 60-70lbs, 30" Draw, Cam & 1/2, TT Pronghorn, Sword Apex Micro, 12" Posten, Vibekiller, Little Boss, Victory V-Force HV's


----------



## justiadak (Feb 16, 2007)

montega 60# 30 inch draw :darkbeer:


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

*hoyt Xtec*

Here is mine 2005 Hoyt Xtec set up.

1. 18" AEP front stabilizer
2. 8" AEP side bar
3. 4x Viper scope
4. Sureloc supreme 400
5. Buck Nasty String
6. Trophy Taker drop away rest.
This bow shoots like a dream....


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

See my signature.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a 2007 pro elite jet black for 3-D, a 2008 pro elite red ember for spots, a 2005 ultra elite for hunting and a 2008 kateria for a spare. Its good to work in a pro shop.


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

Trykon XL with Vector cams, 28", 60#, AGF 3D sight, Carbon Expres CXL2 arrows, Quadra flex stabilizer, Spigarelli super rest.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i have a 07 jet black pro elite with cam an halfs on it


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

Info is in the signature.

~Dustin


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Shoot a Hoyt??....Not Me....:wink:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*2007 ProElite @ 2006 specs*

Spiral cams, XT2000 limbs.  59 lbs, A/C/C 3-28's. 278 fps. Shoot everything w/ it. FITA, field/hunter, and 3d. I've only got a 27 1/2" draw, so this bow set-up is great for everything. Just grab it and go.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

2007 Ultraelite "jet black" 28in shrewd, original tt, sword apex 0.10 pins
2007 Vulcan "camo" 11.5in doinker, tt shakey hunter, sword apex 0.10 pins


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

2006 Ultraelite gold on black, XT3000's, spirals @ 27.5", 58lbs, ACC 3-28, CBE QuadLite, Shrewd scope, 28" doinker, TT spring steel 1, Carter Evo+.

It's not a barnburner (282fps) but man does it shoot lights out


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll shoot any model Hoyt you can find!
Just put it out in front of a good safe backstop at about 30 yards and lets wing some arrows at it!


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

mjgonehunting said:


> I'll shoot any model Hoyt you can find!
> Just put it out in front of a good safe backstop at about 30 yards and lets wing some arrows at it!


Hoyt 737 27 inch draw 60 pounds
thats a pretty big target for just 30 yards, maybe get you a hoyt and you can shoot a little further.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## PHANTOMSKULLS (Jan 28, 2007)

Read my signature it says it all


----------



## deertag1966 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hoyt Katera xl


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

2006 Protec xt 2000 , xt3000 cam 1/2 on all.

1 still in the box.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i got this belo


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

:roflmao:


slowbowin12 said:


> hoyt 737 27 inch draw 60 pounds
> thats a pretty big target for just 30 yards, maybe get you a hoyt and you can shoot a little further.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

Shooting indoors fade blue axis 48# short limbs 66" bow
shooting 3-d nexus 50# long limbs 70" bow
hunting this year katera xl 60# 29.5" 

jim


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Who Not? 38 Ultra,and Custom Flat BlackVantage X7


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Hoyt Pro 38 XL, (30.25", 57#, 286 fps), 
CJ ants sight, specialty archery super scopes (1 5/8", Super D), 
Crackers string/cables, 
Victory X-ringers HV 350's with NAP 1.5" Quickspins, 
Bodoodle Pro-lite and Big Men stabilizers


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

check signiture


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

Katera 72# @29

HHA sight 

10" Cartel stab

Quicktune 2000 rest


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

My Trykon with Vector cams. "TryVec"


----------



## kw706 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Ultratec*

06 Camo Ultratec 50/60 cam 1/2 291/2 draw all around great bow :wink:


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Katera 
28" @ 60lbs
Easton Lightspeeds
Sword 5 Pin Sight
Shafer Dropaway
AEP 18" front stablizer with v-bars


----------



## bassfshr2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Check out my signature


----------



## arrowshlammer (Aug 14, 2007)

2008 proelite 29" 56lbs, fatboys 500,s, cbe scope & site, cartel stabilizer system, spring steel arrow rest.truball ultra 3.
arrowshlammer


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra
- 27.5" draw 60#
- Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane
- B-Stinger 12" 14oz. stabilizer
- TT Spring Steel 1 Hole
- Easton Fatboy 500's
- Git-A-Grip Custom Grip
- Carter Mini Evolution +


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

Safari TrykonXL with Z3 cams, 27" 51# 275 grains 282 fps...

Camo Vulcan 27" 62# 318 grains 296 fps...


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

2006 green fusion ultraelite, xt2000, 27.5" c2s 
500 fatboys
sword apex
gkf-t.k.o with spring steel
doinker


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

love my 737 !!!!:tongue:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt list Katera , vulcan, ultra elite, x7, 737, gamemaster 2 I love them all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't shoot a hoyt..but if I did, I would probably be the Katera XL or the pro 38...... I really like how the XL feels.... pretty dang fast too!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm shooting a Black Trykon XL with a sword 3rd plane ,bodoodle pro-lite ,17oz Bstinger with 352gr Fat Boys 29"@62 lbs. It's a foam killing machine !


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

The best is yet to come the Hoyt 2009 line up should be out soon!


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hoyt Katera XL with z3 cams ..61.5 lbs..28.5 draw...Trophy Taker pronghorn drop away rest...sword twilight sights...X weave pro 200 arrows with blazers...295fps...hunter class...


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

vectrix xl 30.5 in draw, 60#- 240 fps, easton cobalts 2613- 625 grains, hoyt 3d rest, sure-loc sight 9 in bar, viper 4x scope, aep 30 in stabalizer, scott release, vapor trail custom strings. awsome shooting setup, im getting 240 out of my 625 grain arrows at 60#'s. it shoots awsome.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Here they are pick you Poison:wink:

Black Trykon XL

Black Katera

Inferno Ultra Elite


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Ultraelite*

Ultraelite 66lbs 28.5 in draw x7 2412 120 nibb 400 gns. 285 fps tack driver


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Hoyt ViperTec, 63#, 28" draw, Black Gold 5 pin sight, 32" Hoyt/Easton stabilizer and Easton arrows.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Have 4 and love all 4!!!*

I have 2 2008 Ultra Elites for targets and 2 2008 Katera XLs for hunting.
Best setups I've shot. Used to only shoot Martins and after shooting a Hoyt I changed my mind (and bows) quickly.

Norm


----------

